# Una domanda ...



## Annuccia (7 Aprile 2012)

oggi vorrei tanto fare una domanda ai "maschietti"...
si sente molto parlare di coppie che si separano dopo che si hanno figli...
perchè il marito "non vede più la moglie come moglie/compagna donna,ma solo come madre dei propri figli..."

me la spiegate geltilmente un pochino questa cosa...
perchè l'ho sentita dire a tanti....
per me è una balla dietro alla quale si nasconde qualcos'altro...


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> oggi vorrei tanto fare una domanda ai "maschietti"...
> si sente molto parlare di coppie che si separano dopo che si hanno figli...
> perchè il marito "non vede più la moglie come moglie/compagna donna,ma solo come madre dei propri figli..."
> 
> ...


io non ho mai avuto una donna che ha avuto figli geneticamente miei quindi in teoria non potrei rispondere ma quando è rimasta incinta per me nulla è cambiato. Colei che adesso è mia figlia era piccolissima quando io e sua madre ci siamo incontrati e non c'è stato nessun problema. non credo che ci sarebbe stato nessun problema se nostro figlio fosse nato. 
Con me e con il tipo di uomini come me credo che un problema potrebbe nascere *solo* da un radicale cambiamento della donna che è diventata madre perchè tranquillamente scindo le due cose.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> io non ho mai avuto una donna che ha avuto figli geneticamente miei quindi in teoria non potrei rispondere ma quando è rimasta incinta per me nulla è cambiato. Colei che adesso è mia figlia era piccolissima quando io e sua madre ci siamo incontrati e non c'è stato nessun problema. non credo che ci sarebbe stato nessun problema se nostro figlio fosse nato.
> Con me e con il tipo di uomini come me credo che un problema potrebbe nascere *solo* da un radicale cambiamento della donna che è diventata madre perchè tranquillamente scindo le due cose.



infatti...ma ci sono evidentemente uomini diversi...
quansi quasi la colpa è dei figli...
un uomo una volta mi disse tanto tempo fa..quando ancora aspettavo mia figlia
"i figli alle volte non uniscono la coppia ma la dividono"giuro che le parole sono state queste....
ma dipende dai genitori....
una donna è vero cambia...cambia la tua vita..le tue abitudini..tutto specie quando sono mlto piccoli...
non hai piu molto tempo per te stessa ti alzi 3 4 volte per notte..alle volte solo per controllarla/o...
al mattino è gia stanca,perchè ha dormito male...
non mi sto qui a dilungare su cosa faccia o  non faccia una madre...ma vi siete mai chiesti...e mi rivolgo ai maschietti in questione che si sentono esclusi,o che non vedono la moglie piu bella e sexy,che non sopportano magari l'odore del rigurgito al quale noi donne purtroppo ci abituiamo...se noi donne siemo felici???....noi lo facciamo per amore e dovere...ma secondo voi non piacerebbe anche a noi avere del tempo per parrucchiere,ceretta massaggi..invece di star li a pulire culetti....*ripeto e ribadisco lo facciamo con amore e senza farlo pesare*..perchè occuparsi dei propri figli è naturale....ma chi dei due si dovrebbe sentire piu insoddisfatto..piu stanco....voi al mattino uscite e andate a lavoro tornate a casa e basta...trovate pronto,casa pulita..bimbno a letto...fate un favore a voi stessi e vostra moglie...
pagate una bella colf che faccia tutto al posto suo...così siamo tutti piu allegri e felici...
grazie


----------



## Indeciso (7 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> infatti...ma ci sono evidentemente uomini diversi...
> quansi quasi la colpa è dei figli...
> un uomo una volta mi disse tanto tempo fa..quando ancora aspettavo mia figlia
> "i figli alle volte non uniscono la coppia ma la dividono"giuro che le parole sono state queste....
> ...


Quello che hai detto non fa una piega, spesso ci si adagia e si vede soltanto quello che ci si trova davanti senza pensare a cosa c'è dietro alla giornata tipica di una madre ma a volte, in piccole casistiche, c'è pure dell'altro...sai come la penso...
e poi quelli che si separano sono una piccolissima parte rispetto a quelli che si fanno l'amante...forse perchè mantenere lo status quo è molto meglio, per loro...la moglie per la famiglia, l'amante per il sesso...


----------



## Annuccia (7 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Quello che hai detto non fa una piega, spesso ci si adagia e si vede soltanto quello che ci si trova davanti senza pensare a cosa c'è dietro alla giornata tipica di una madre ma a volte, in piccole casistiche, c'è pure dell'altro...sai come la penso...
> e poi quelli che si separano sono una piccolissima parte rispetto a quelli che si fanno l'amante...forse perchè mantenere lo status quo è molto meglio, per loro...la moglie per la famiglia, l'amante per il sesso...



sai dalle mie parti si dice..

"LA GALLINA FA L'UOVO E AL GALLO GLI BRUCIA IL CULO"

ci sta ad hoc....


----------



## Indeciso (7 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sai dalle mie parti si dice..
> 
> "LA GALLINA FA L'UOVO E AL GALLO GLI BRUCIA IL CULO"
> 
> ci sta ad hoc....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


il fatto è che non ci ho mai creduto...
di solito dietro c'è dell'altro...perchè non sio puo buttare tutto via perchè i figli occupano la fetta maggiore del tempo....anche se è estremamente vero che tutto cambia...
alcuni si sentono impreparati quasi sempre gli uomini...ma anche le donne solo che non lo dicono....
ma poi guardi tuo figlio negli occhi e ti si apre il paradiso..e il resto non conta...
tante volte mi sono sentita stanca....non faccio un bagno rilassante da quando è nata...
anzi adesso riesco a fare la doccia con semi-calma...mentre prima doveva aspettare che si addormentava...
non esco piu come prima..non posso andare in palestra perchè non posso permettermi una tata..e poi non mi fiderei(lo ammetto)cos'è L'aperitivo con l'amica???non me lo ricordo più...mi capita di pensare alla vita che facevo prima sarei un'ipocrita se dicessi il contrario....ma poi quando lei ti guarda...quando zompa nel lettone al mattino infilando il suo nasino freddo nel tuo...beh....te ne freghi di tutto e vuoi stare solo con lei...una volta mi disse.."mamma sei l'amore del mondo"aveva appena 2 anni e mezzo....avere fatto dei sacrifici,rinuncie chiamaiamole come vogliamo è sevito..almeno per me...e mi scoccia quando sento parlare dei figli come "ostacoli"al lavoro alla carriera..o alla coppia stessa...i figli sono doni di Dio.....
provate un po a dirlo a tutte quelle coppie che non possono averne o peggio ancora..a chi i figli li ha persi...
ma non scherziamo...
anche mio marito mi inventò la palla che si era fatto l'amante perchè io lo trascuravo..perchè io ero cambiata...perchè mi preoccupavo troppo per lei...che tra l'altro in quel periodo stava pure male...abbiamo fatto 1 settimana in ospedale pure....ma vaffanculo va'...

scusate


----------



## Indeciso (7 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il fatto è che non ci ho mai creduto...
> di solito dietro c'è dell'altro...perchè non sio puo buttare tutto via perchè i figli occupano la fetta maggiore del tempo....anche se è estremamente vero che tutto cambia...
> alcuni si sentono impreparati quasi sempre gli uomini...ma anche le donne solo che non lo dicono....
> ma poi guardi tuo figlio negli occhi e ti si apre il paradiso..e il resto non conta...
> ...


Chapeau per te :up: e calcio in culo per lui :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Chapeau per te :up: e calcio in culo per lui :mrgreen:



facciamo due...
non sono mai stata manesca...ne da piccola ne da grande,
le ho sempre prese come una polla...perchè avevo paura di fare male sul serio...
ma quattro pedate e altrettanti colpi con la "cucchiara di legno"(cosi la chiamiamo noi)qualche sfizio o qualche sassolino dalla scarpa me lo avrebbero tolto...mah...
però quando mi capita di sognare situazioni del genere...le do le do...e caspita se le do....ahahaha

dai su è pasqua mangiamo tanta cioccolata..ingrassiamo ma sorridiamo....


----------



## Indeciso (7 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> facciamo due...
> non sono mai stata manesca...ne da piccola ne da grande,
> le ho sempre prese come una polla...perchè avevo paura di fare male sul serio...
> ma quattro pedate e altrettanti colpi con la "cucchiara di legno"(cosi la chiamiamo noi)qualche sfizio o qualche sassolino dalla scarpa me lo avrebbero tolto...mah...
> ...


Viulenzaaaaaaaaa:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Viulenzaaaaaaaaa:rotfl:



anzi...auguro a tutti "orgie"di kinder ferrero svariati tipi...
(se piacciono è ovvio)

fare l'amore col sapore???
alle volte appaga di più.......ah ah ah ah


----------



## stellacadente (7 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> oggi vorrei tanto fare una domanda ai "maschietti"...
> si sente molto parlare di coppie che si separano dopo che si hanno figli...
> perchè il marito "non vede più la moglie come moglie/compagna donna,ma solo come madre dei propri figli..."
> 
> ...


ciao Annuccia...su questo mi sento di spezzare una lancia in favore dei maschietti...siamo NOI donne che troppo spesso dopo i figli ci impantofoliamo troppo...non sempre eh...però spesso....ed ecco che comprensibilmente agli occhi dell'uomo iniziamo ad assomigliare più a sua madre che a sua moglie....In questo il tradimento di mio marito per me è stato terapeutico...mi sono risvegliata...mi sono riappropriata della mia femminilità, sebbene con molte insicurezze dovute al pensiero del tradimento....ho buttato i pigiamoni felpati, le pantofole stonefly, faccio una capatina dal parrucchiere più spesso, unghie curate, trucco, via i mollettoni e sì alla chioma sciolta e fluente che a lui piace tanto e anche a me, basta con la biancheria spaiata, ogni tanto un sms carino, ecc ecc....una cosa è certa...se la nostra ripresa post-tradimento non dovesse funzionare...almeno posso dire di aver ritrovato una parte di me stessa che mi piace molto...


----------



## stellacadente (7 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il fatto è che non ci ho mai creduto...
> di solito dietro c'è dell'altro...perchè non sio puo buttare tutto via perchè i figli occupano la fetta maggiore del tempo....anche se è estremamente vero che tutto cambia...
> alcuni si sentono impreparati quasi sempre gli uomini...ma anche le donne solo che non lo dicono....
> ma poi guardi tuo figlio negli occhi e ti si apre il paradiso..e il resto non conta...
> ...


su questo però ti dò ragione.....:unhappy:


----------



## Indeciso (7 Aprile 2012)

stellacadente ha detto:


> ciao Annuccia...su questo mi sento di spezzare una lancia in favore dei maschietti...siamo NOI donne che troppo spesso dopo i figli ci impantofoliamo troppo...non sempre eh...però spesso....ed ecco che comprensibilmente agli occhi dell'uomo iniziamo ad assomigliare più a sua madre che a sua moglie....In questo il tradimento di mio marito per me è stato terapeutico...mi sono risvegliata...mi sono riappropriata della mia femminilità, sebbene con molte insicurezze dovute al pensiero del tradimento....ho buttato i pigiamoni felpati, le pantofole stonefly, faccio una capatina dal parrucchiere più spesso, unghie curate, trucco, via i mollettoni e sì alla chioma sciolta e fluente che a lui piace tanto e anche a me, basta con la biancheria spaiata, ogni tanto un sms carino, ecc ecc....una cosa è certa...se la nostra ripresa post-tradimento non dovesse funzionare...almeno posso dire di aver ritrovato una parte di me stessa che mi piace molto...


Era ora che una donna spezzasse una lancia a nostro favore...il tuo è  il classico esempio di come le donne dopo un figlio si lascino andare...:up:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> oggi vorrei tanto fare una domanda ai "maschietti"...
> si sente molto parlare di coppie che si separano dopo che si hanno figli...
> perchè il marito "non vede più la moglie come moglie/compagna donna,ma solo come madre dei propri figli..."
> 
> ...


Forse credo di sapere cosa tu domandi, forse.
Dopo la nascita di un bambino, comincia il vero "matrimonio". La coppia si arricchisce di un'altro elemento, ( scusate la parola elemento) il figlio in questo caso dovrebbe unire la coppia, ma capita spesso che invece l'allontana, la moglie di solito dopo il parto è distrutta sia fisicamente che mentalmente e soprattutto quando si ritrova in casa a gestire la situazione, non riposa, non ha tempo per se stessa, e gli altri soprattutto i familiari al posto di aiutare ( loro pensano di aiutare ma...) ....... Ed il marito tornando dal lavoro "essendo stanco" "di non fare nulla"  si ritrova insoddisfatto delle poche attenzioni e dei malumori che trova. In pratica credo che la poca maturità e la poca conoscenza del partner e la poca voglia di farsi carico dei problemi e risolverli porta allo sfascio il tutto.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2012)

stellacadente ha detto:


> ciao Annuccia...su questo mi sento di spezzare una lancia in favore dei maschietti...siamo NOI donne che troppo spesso dopo i figli ci impantofoliamo troppo...non sempre eh...però spesso....ed ecco che comprensibilmente agli occhi dell'uomo iniziamo ad assomigliare più a sua madre che a sua moglie....In questo il tradimento di mio marito per me è stato terapeutico...mi sono risvegliata...mi sono riappropriata della mia femminilità, sebbene con molte insicurezze dovute al pensiero del tradimento....ho buttato i pigiamoni felpati, le pantofole stonefly, faccio una capatina dal parrucchiere più spesso, unghie curate, trucco, via i mollettoni e sì alla chioma sciolta e fluente che a lui piace tanto e anche a me, basta con la biancheria spaiata, ogni tanto un sms carino, ecc ecc....una cosa è certa...se la nostra ripresa post-tradimento non dovesse funzionare...almeno posso dire di aver ritrovato una parte di me stessa che mi piace molto...


Spezzo anch'io una lancia per gli uomini.... Credo che sia importante dedicare del tempo a loro nonostante la nascita di un figlio. Una baby sitter o un nonno sono l'ideale in certi casi. Preferisco un parrucchiere in meno e girare i soldi per qualche ora a una baby sitter. Io non sono mai riuscita a mettere i miei figli prima di mio marito. 
Unn weekend all'anno qualche serata un cinema, un teatro, una cena o anche una serata a casa ritornando ad essere una coppia. Ho sempre pensato che anche se siamo una famiglia la nostra coppia debbe continuare ad esistere....


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> infatti...ma ci sono evidentemente uomini diversi...
> quansi quasi la colpa è dei figli...
> un uomo una volta mi disse tanto tempo fa..quando ancora aspettavo mia figlia
> "i figli alle volte non uniscono la coppia ma la dividono"giuro che le parole sono state queste....
> ...


non ho avuto di questi problemi. quando mia figlia era piccola ero io quello stanco. ma tra di noi andava tutto alla perfezione comunque.


----------



## @lex (7 Aprile 2012)

mah! ma a me del pigiamone felpato frega un'emerita minchia (scusate se parlo un po' forbito ma ho studiato ad oxford e la classe si vede). glielo tolgo e via, verso nuove avventure!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> oggi vorrei tanto fare una domanda ai "maschietti"...
> si sente molto parlare di coppie che si separano dopo che si hanno figli...
> perchè il marito "non vede più la moglie come moglie/compagna donna,ma solo come madre dei propri figli..."
> 
> ...


Io ho conosciuto diverse coppie che si sono separati dopo la nascita del figlio perché la moglie ha strumentalizzato il figlio per evitare rapporti fisici (aka sesso), in alcuni casi con la scusa che si tratterebbe della "natura" della donna. In parte vero, ma non come è stato realizzato (negazione di sesso per anni). In altre coppie invece si è manifestata la gelosia del figlio, ossia l'esagerata richiesta di affetto da parte del marito, perché si sentiva escluso, anche se non era vero. E ci sono stati anche episodi dove l'uno o l'altro partner hanno dovuto curarsene di troppo del figlio e non si sono potuti mai riposare.

Io credo che nei fenomeni si manifesta semplicemente l'immaturità personale e la poca voglia di crescere. La nascita del figlio proprio dovrebbe dare motivo a un'evoluzione del rapporto in coppia, al quale è richiesta la partecipazione di entrambi.


----------



## Indeciso (8 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spezzo anch'io una lancia per gli uomini.... Credo che sia importante dedicare del tempo a loro nonostante la nascita di un figlio. Una baby sitter o un nonno sono l'ideale in certi casi. Preferisco un parrucchiere in meno e girare i soldi per qualche ora a una baby sitter. Io non sono mai riuscita a mettere i miei figli prima di mio marito.
> Unn weekend all'anno qualche serata un cinema, un teatro, una cena o anche una serata a casa ritornando ad essere una coppia. Ho sempre pensato che anche se siamo una famiglia la nostra coppia debbe continuare ad esistere....


Beata te...:incazzato:



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io ho conosciuto diverse coppie che si sono separati dopo la nascita del figlio perché la moglie ha strumentalizzato il figlio per evitare rapporti fisici (aka sesso), in alcuni casi con la scusa che si tratterebbe della "natura" della donna. In parte vero, ma non come è stato realizzato (negazione di sesso per anni).


stai parlando di me?:incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Beata te...:incazzato:
> 
> 
> Caso mai beato lui....


----------



## Hallogoodbye (8 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spezzo anch'io una lancia per gli uomini.... Credo che sia importante dedicare del tempo a loro nonostante la nascita di un figlio. Una baby sitter o un nonno sono l'ideale in certi casi. Preferisco un parrucchiere in meno e girare i soldi per qualche ora a una baby sitter. Io non sono mai riuscita a mettere i miei figli prima di mio marito.
> Unn weekend all'anno qualche serata un cinema, un teatro, una cena o anche una serata a casa ritornando ad essere una coppia. Ho sempre pensato che anche se siamo una famiglia la nostra coppia debbe continuare ad esistere....


Scrivi: "Io non sono mai riuscita a mettere i miei figli prima di mio marito. "
Permettimi di trovare questa affermazione incredibile.
E' evidente che un marito o una moglie si possono tradire e lasciare e nessuno lo trova strano, ma quando un genitore abbandona i figli prima ancora che l'esecrazione provoca stupore.
Chi eredita il nostro patrimonio genetico ci è più caro di noi stessi.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (8 Aprile 2012)

Però se istintivamente non ci attrae più chi è diventato padre o madre o non riusciamo ad accettare noi come padri e madri attraenti il problema è grave.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Scrivi: "Io non sono mai riuscita a mettere i miei figli prima di mio marito. "
> Permettimi di trovare questa affermazione incredibile.
> E' evidente che un marito o una moglie si possono tradire e lasciare e nessuno lo trova strano, ma quando un genitore abbandona i figli prima ancora che l'esecrazione provoca stupore.
> Chi eredita il nostro patrimonio genetico ci è più caro di noi stessi.


Speravo fosse chiaro che i miei figli sono la ma vita .. Quello che intendevo é che non ho mai trascurato mio marito nemmeno quando i bimbi erano piccoli. Piuttosto rinunciavo a tutto il poco tempo vhe avevo per me per dedicarmi a loto  ma ho sempre ritagliato tempo per noi e lui questo me l'ha sempre riconosciuto. Ripeto la famiglia é importante ma troppospesso noi donne dimentichiamo l'essere compagne e ci trasformiamo solo in madri
probabilmente non sono stata chiara, probabilmente.....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Però se istintivamente non ci attrae più chi è diventato padre o madre o non riusciamo ad accettare noi come padri e madri attraenti il problema è grave.


Scusa ma questo non l'ho capito


----------



## Sole (8 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> mah! *ma a me del pigiamone felpato frega un'emerita minchia *(scusate se parlo un po' forbito ma ho studiato ad oxford e la classe si vede). *glielo tolgo e via, verso nuove avventure!!!!:mrgreen:*


In questo assomigli molto a mio marito


----------



## @lex (8 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In questo assomigli molto a mio marito


Siamo i migliori allora


----------



## Sole (8 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Speravo fosse chiaro che i miei figli sono la ma vita ..* Quello che intendevo é che non ho mai trascurato mio marito nemmeno quando i bimbi erano piccoli. *Piuttosto rinunciavo a tutto il poco tempo vhe avevo per me per dedicarmi a loto  ma ho sempre ritagliato tempo per noi e lui questo me l'ha sempre riconosciuto. Ripeto la famiglia é importante ma troppospesso noi donne dimentichiamo l'essere compagne e ci trasformiamo solo in madri
> probabilmente non sono stata chiara, probabilmente.....


Però Farfalla, ammettiamo che c'è un periodo della nostra vita di madri in cui la coppia viene per forza di cose messa in secondo piano.

Quando i figli sono davvero piccoli è soprattutto la madre che ha il compito di nutrirli e accudirli.
Io ricordo che fino al primo anno di vita dei miei figli, il mio primo pensiero era per loro. Mio marito era una persona adulta che, in certi momenti, doveva fare a meno di me e delle mie attenzioni perchè a volte, lo confesso, non mi rimanevano sufficienti energie per dedicarmi a lui. E non sto parlando del sesso... il sesso l'abbiamo sempre fatto, anche se con meno trasporto. Semplicemente è naturale che una madre si occupi del suo cucciolo e si cali nel suo ruolo serenamente, senza dover per questo avvertire sensi di colpa nei confronti del marito.

Poi ovvio, quando i figli cominciano a crescere, le cose gradualmente cambiano. La coppia riprende il suo spazio. E forse questo è davvero il periodo più delicato, quello in cui sorgono i problemi. Perchè ritrovare la coppia quando c'è un terzo elemento non è cosa facile.


----------



## Sole (8 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Siamo i migliori allora


Assolutamente sì. In tutti i sensi.

E poi siete economici. Mio marito mi ha fatto sempre risparmiare sull'intimo... tanto non lo guarda neppure


----------



## @lex (8 Aprile 2012)

ma poi dico, ma passare dei momenti coi figli appena nati riempie così tanto che uno sforzo per un periodo di stanca sessuale ci può essere. e chi se ne frega!!!
se poi le donne si scelgono dei mariti che non fanno un cazzo e non le aiutano con i figli è un problema ANCHE loro. questo non giustifica il tradimento del marito, ma poi si può anche comprendere *AL LIMITE*. 
dopodichè se una ha un marito presente, che la aiuta con i figli e le dà spazio per sè e comunque si comporta solo come madre allora mi spiace ma un tradimento non solo si può comprendere ma anche giustificare.


----------



## @lex (8 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì. In tutti i sensi.
> 
> E poi siete economici. Mio marito mi ha fatto sempre risparmiare sull'intimo... tanto non lo guarda neppure


ehm........ non proprio...se ti metti l'intimo che mi piace avoja se mi intrighi...ma se non ce l'hai fa lo stesso. la pelle nuda è altrettanto ingrifante


----------



## Indeciso (8 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Indeciso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Beata te...:incazzato:
> ...


----------



## Sole (8 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ehm........ non proprio...se ti metti l'intimo che mi piace avoja se mi intrighi...ma se non ce l'hai fa lo stesso. la pelle nuda è altrettanto ingrifante


Io confesso che sull'intimo sono un po' carente. Primo perchè non mi piace l'idea di agghindarmi per un maschio. Secondo perchè devo soprattutto sentirmi a mio agio nei panni che indosso. Metto volentieri le autoreggenti, ad esempio, ma solo perchè le trovo comode e pratiche.

Però a volte qualche completino un po' carino dovrei comprarlo, lo so. Certo avere un marito così non mi stimola eh. E gli altri uomini... boh, non mi hanno posto nè mi sono mai posta il problema.


----------



## @lex (8 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io confesso che sull'intimo sono un po' carente. Primo perchè non mi piace l'idea di agghindarmi per un maschio. Secondo perchè devo soprattutto sentirmi a mio agio nei panni che indosso. Metto volentieri le autoreggenti, ad esempio, ma solo perchè le trovo comode e pratiche.
> 
> Però a volte qualche completino un po' carino dovrei comprarlo, lo so. Certo avere un marito così non mi stimola eh. E gli altri uomini... boh, non mi hanno posto nè mi sono mai posta il problema.


figurati. bene anche senza


----------



## Hallogoodbye (8 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Però se istintivamente non ci attrae più chi è diventato padre o madre o non riusciamo ad accettare noi come padri e madri attraenti il problema è grave.





farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma questo non l'ho capito


Se non ci attrae o non ci si sente attraenti non è cosa che dipende dalla volontà.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (8 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Speravo fosse chiaro che i miei figli sono la ma vita .. Quello che intendevo é che non ho mai trascurato mio marito nemmeno quando i bimbi erano piccoli. Piuttosto rinunciavo a tutto il poco tempo vhe avevo per me per dedicarmi a loto  ma ho sempre ritagliato tempo per noi e lui questo me l'ha sempre riconosciuto. Ripeto la famiglia é importante ma troppospesso noi donne dimentichiamo l'essere compagne e ci trasformiamo solo in madri
> probabilmente non sono stata chiara, probabilmente.....


Non eri stata chiara 
Non mi è chiaro perché una persona adulta dovrebbe sentirsi trascurata se c'è attenzione per la propria prole.
Però forse bisogna intendersi sul cosa si intende per trascurare.


----------



## Indeciso (8 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io confesso che sull'intimo sono un po' carente. Primo perchè non mi piace l'idea di agghindarmi per un maschio. Secondo perchè devo soprattutto sentirmi a mio agio nei panni che indosso. Metto volentieri le autoreggenti, ad esempio, ma solo perchè le trovo comode e pratiche.
> 
> Però a volte qualche completino un po' carino dovrei comprarlo, lo so. Certo avere un marito così non mi stimola eh. E gli altri uomini... boh, non mi hanno posto nè mi sono mai posta il problema.


Prova a porti il problema, magari sarà un successo


----------



## Sole (8 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Prova a porti il problema, magari sarà un successo


Se non me lo sono posta è perchè è già un successo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Non eri stata chiara
> Non mi è chiaro perché una persona adulta dovrebbe sentirsi trascurata se c'è attenzione per la propria prole.
> Però forse bisogna intendersi sul cosa si intende per trascurare.


Be dipende. Conosco donne che non si sono ritagliate una sola sera con il marito fino a che i bambini sono andati all'asilo per esempio.. È vero che con un figlio tutto cambia ma a volte secondo me so esagera e un uomo ha il diritto di sentirsi trascurato. Parlo di uomini che vomunque danno una mano per alleggerirti il peso perché in caso vontrario non prendo neanche in considerazione la cosa. Mio marito é sempre dtsto totalmente intercambiabile con me e da sempre ho avuto i miei spazi. Ecco ai miei spazi rinunviavo pur di avere spazi per noi due soli


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Però Farfalla, ammettiamo che c'è un periodo della nostra vita di madri in cui la coppia viene per forza di cose messa in secondo piano.
> 
> Quando i figli sono davvero piccoli è soprattutto la madre che ha il compito di nutrirli e accudirli.
> Io ricordo che fino al primo anno di vita dei miei figli, il mio primo pensiero era per loro. Mio marito era una persona adulta che, in certi momenti, doveva fare a meno di me e delle mie attenzioni perchè a volte, lo confesso, non mi rimanevano sufficienti energie per dedicarmi a lui. E non sto parlando del sesso... il sesso l'abbiamo sempre fatto, anche se con meno trasporto. Semplicemente è naturale che una madre si occupi del suo cucciolo e si cali nel suo ruolo serenamente, senza dover per questo avvertire sensi di colpa nei confronti del marito.
> ...


Non lo so io non l'ho vissuta questa parte. E non lo dico io lo dice mio marito. Lui non ha notato mai un calo di attenzioni dopo la nascita dei nostri figli. Per me il ns rapporto é sempre stato molto importante. Sono io quella che pativa il non abere tempo per noi.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (8 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Be dipende. Conosco donne che non si sono ritagliate una sola sera con il marito fino a che i bambini sono andati all'asilo per esempio.. È vero che con un figlio tutto cambia ma a volte secondo me so esagera e un uomo ha il diritto di sentirsi trascurato. Parlo di uomini che vomunque danno una mano per alleggerirti il peso perché in caso vontrario non prendo neanche in considerazione la cosa. Mio marito é sempre dtsto totalmente intercambiabile con me e da sempre ho avuto i miei spazi. Ecco ai miei spazi rinunviavo pur di avere spazi per noi due soli


Continuo a non capire.
Perché dovrebbe essere la donna a ritagliarsi la serata per il marito. I figli sono di entrambi e, compatibilmente con gli impegni di lavoro, se ne devono occupare entrambi.
E avere del tempo libero per sè o per la coppia è interesse di entrambi, no?
Se hanno interesse a fare qualcosa insieme, oltre alle cose che si fanno con i figli, saranno entrambi a darsi da fare.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire.
> Perché dovrebbe essere la donna a ritagliarsi la serata per il marito. I figli sono di entrambi e, compatibilmente con gli impegni di lavoro, se ne devono occupare entrambi.
> E avere del tempo libero per sè o per la coppia è interesse di entrambi, no?
> Se hanno interesse a fare qualcosa insieme, oltre alle cose che si fanno con i figli, saranno entrambi a darsi da fare.


Ma quante donne non ci pensano proprio a lasciare i loro figli per ritagliare una serara per la coppia nonostante i mariti ne sentano esigenza. Ma solo io conosco donne che fatto un figlio si dedicano totalmente a lui relegando il marito s una figura marginale? Ovvio che entrambi devono adoperarsi ad accudire i figli così da avere modo di avere più tempo ma non sempre questo basta e in moltissimi casi la colpa e di noi donne

Altrimenti come ti spieghi tutti questi uomini che si lamentano? Io non credo siano tutti egoisti e infantili..


----------



## Hallogoodbye (8 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quante donne non ci pensano proprio a lasciare i loro figli per ritagliare una serara per la coppia nonostante i mariti ne sentano esigenza. Ma solo io conosco donne che fatto un figlio si dedicano totalmente a lui relegando il marito s una figura marginale? Ovvio che entrambi devono adoperarsi ad accudire i figli così da avere modo di avere più tempo ma non sempre questo basta e in moltissimi casi la colpa e di noi donne
> 
> Altrimenti come ti spieghi tutti questi uomini che si lamentano? Io non credo siano tutti egoisti e infantili..


Io sì :-D :-D 

Il fatto che tanti si lamentino per una cosa non significa che abbiano ragione.
Tanti dicono "che tempi! dove andremo a finire?!" Questo non significa che oggettivamente si vivano brutti tempi. Basterebbe pensare ai giochi nel colosseo o alle torture medioevali.

Credo di essermi spiegato male io.

Credo che sia compito di entrambi i genitori sia curarsi dei figli sia organizzare spazi per l'una e l'altro e per la coppia.


----------



## Sole (8 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quante donne non ci pensano proprio a lasciare i loro figli per ritagliare una serara per la coppia nonostante i mariti ne sentano esigenza. Ma solo io conosco donne che fatto un figlio si dedicano totalmente a lui relegando il marito s una figura marginale? Ovvio che entrambi devono adoperarsi ad accudire i figli così da avere modo di avere più tempo ma non sempre questo basta e in moltissimi casi la colpa e di noi donne
> 
> Altrimenti come ti spieghi tutti questi uomini che si lamentano? *Io non credo siano tutti egoisti e infantili*..


Le situazioni che descrivi tu esistono, è vero. E la colpa talvolta è di noi madri.

Ma esistono anche uomini che sono bisognosi di attenzioni come bambini.

Io credo che un uomo davvero collaborativo e aperto al suo ruolo di padre sia il primo stimolo per una donna a ritagliarsi degli spazi per la coppia. Voglio dire, se una donna avverte accanto a sè un compagno sicuro, solido e maturo che non piagnucola e non recrimina, ma la affianca totalmente e serenamente nel suo compito di madre, sarà senz'altro più propensa a sentirsi compagna, oltre che madre. Non a caso tu descrivi tuo marito come un ottimo compagno durante la crescita dei vostri figli, collaborativo e responsabile.

Ma se una donna comincia a sentire il proprio uomo che si lamenta e si isola, mettendosi in competizione coi suoi stessi figli (come è capitato a me, ad esempio), la sua reazione sarà quella di ripiegarsi sempre di più nel suo ruolo di madre, allontanandosi gradualmente dal proprio ruolo di compagna.


----------



## @lex (8 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Le situazioni che descrivi tu esistono, è vero. E la colpa talvolta è di noi madri.
> 
> Ma esistono anche uomini che sono bisognosi di attenzioni come bambini.
> 
> ...


quoto col sangue


----------



## Indeciso (8 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quoto col sangue


Vi quoto entrambi ma dico " dovrebbe " perché non sempre e' cosi '...


----------



## @lex (8 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Vi quoto entrambi ma dico " dovrebbe " perché non sempre e' cosi '...


certo. se le persone sono immature ed egoiste


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Beata te...:incazzato:
> 
> 
> 
> stai parlando di *me*?:incazzato:


e chi ti conosce?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Io sì :-D :-D
> 
> Il fatto che tanti si lamentino per una cosa non significa che abbiano ragione.
> Tanti dicono "che tempi! dove andremo a finire?!" Questo non significa che oggettivamente si vivano brutti tempi. Basterebbe pensare ai giochi nel colosseo o alle torture medioevali.
> ...


E su questo siamo d'accordo. 
Facevo un discorso diverso ma probabilmente certe donne le conosco solo io


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Le situazioni che descrivi tu esistono, è vero. E la colpa talvolta è di noi madri.
> 
> Ma esistono anche uomini che sono bisognosi di attenzioni come bambini.
> 
> ...


Certo Sole. Io lavoro in un ufficio con 15 donne ti posso assicurare che mi hanno fatto sentire una madre di m....ogni volta che dicevo che lasciavo i bambini da mia madre per uscire con mio marito. E non lo facevo 1 volta alla settimana ma 5/6 volte l'anno. Non parliamo di quando stavo via un weekend, ecc ecc
Più volte ho cercato di affrontare l'argomento e quando ho chiesto cosa ne pensassero i loro mariti mi hanno detto che prima venivano i loro figli (e non parlo di neonati ma di bambini in età scolare per non dire adolescenti) e che i mariti dovevano adattarsi....


----------



## Fabry (9 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo Sole. Io lavoro in un ufficio con 15 donne ti posso assicurare che mi hanno fatto sentire una madre di m....ogni volta che dicevo che lasciavo i bambini da mia madre per uscire con mio marito. E non lo facevo 1 volta alla settimana ma 5/6 volte l'anno. Non parliamo di quando stavo via un weekend, ecc ecc
> Più volte ho cercato di affrontare l'argomento e quando ho chiesto cosa ne pensassero i loro mariti mi hanno detto che prima venivano i loro figli (e non parlo di neonati ma di bambini in età scolare per non dire adolescenti) e che i mariti dovevano adattarsi....


Già....e poi quando i figli saranno grandi e se ne andranno....saranno disperate senza il bimbo da accudire e un marito che non se le filerà più.


----------



## Sole (9 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo Sole. Io lavoro in un ufficio con 15 donne ti posso assicurare che mi hanno fatto sentire una madre di m....ogni volta che dicevo che lasciavo i bambini da mia madre per uscire con mio marito. E non lo facevo 1 volta alla settimana ma 5/6 volte l'anno. Non parliamo di quando stavo via un weekend, ecc ecc
> Più volte ho cercato di affrontare l'argomento e quando ho chiesto cosa ne pensassero i loro mariti mi hanno detto che *prima venivano i loro figli (e non parlo di neonati ma di bambini in età scolare per non dire adolescenti) e che i mariti dovevano adattarsi.*...


Capisco. Nei casi così estremi però viene da pensare cosa intendano queste madri per 'mettere al primo posto i propri figli'.

Perchè chiariamoci, a volte una madre iperpresente che non si pone come donna davanti ai figli, ma sempre e solo come madre votata al sacrificio, può essere esattamente il contrario del bene di un figlio: può essere il suo male peggiore.

Io ne vedo tante di madri che annullano completamente i propri spazi, personali e di coppia, per vivere in funzione dei figli. E mi viene da dire due cose: la prima è che questo rapporto simbiotico sia funzionale a loro, in primis, più che ai figli; la seconda è che il risultato è quasi sempre un figlio egocentrico e poco abile nei rapporti con gli altri.

Comunque, quando parlavo del fatto che c'è una fase della vita in cui una madre è necessarimente molto impegnata nel suo ruolo di nutrice, intendevo senz'altro il primo anno/anno e mezzo di vita. Io ho allattato a lungo entrambi i miei figli, giorno e notte. Loro non hanno mai preso biberon, neanche del mio latte tirato. Mia figlia soprattutto, nei primi mesi, si attaccava alla tetta ogni due ore e io dovevo essere sempre presente per lei. Ricordo bene le scene di gelosia e insofferenza di mio marito in quei momenti e posso dire che i suoi atteggiamenti mi hanno allontanata molto da lui.


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quante donne non ci pensano proprio a lasciare i loro figli per ritagliare una serara per la coppia nonostante i mariti ne sentano esigenza. Ma solo io conosco donne che fatto un figlio si dedicano totalmente a lui relegando il marito s una figura marginale? Ovvio che entrambi devono adoperarsi ad accudire i figli così da avere modo di avere più tempo ma non sempre questo basta e in moltissimi casi la colpa e di noi donne
> 
> Altrimenti come ti spieghi tutti questi uomini che si lamentano? Io non credo siano tutti egoisti e infantili..





farfalla ha detto:


> Certo Sole. Io lavoro in un ufficio con 15 donne ti posso assicurare che mi hanno fatto sentire una madre di m....ogni volta che dicevo che lasciavo i bambini da mia madre per uscire con mio marito. E non lo facevo 1 volta alla settimana ma 5/6 volte l'anno. Non parliamo di quando stavo via un weekend, ecc ecc
> Più volte ho cercato di affrontare l'argomento e quando ho chiesto cosa ne pensassero i loro mariti mi hanno detto che prima venivano i loro figli (e non parlo di neonati ma di bambini in età scolare per non dire adolescenti) e che i mariti dovevano adattarsi....


sono d'accordo! 
Lavoro con colleghe che non lascerebbero i figli nemmeno al marito per ritagliarsi uno spazio per loro...figuriamoci con i nonni o con chiunque altro!
spesso la "responsabilità" di alcune situazioni è proprio delle mamme.....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2012)

Però...bisogna anche vedere...ehm...le varie personalità dei bambini no?
Ci sono neonati scialli...
E neonati in grado di portare ad n grado di sfinimento e prostrazione incredibile no?

Senti spesso dire che certi bambini non dormono mai...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però...bisogna anche vedere...ehm...le varie personalità dei bambini no?
> Ci sono neonati scialli...
> E neonati in grado di portare ad n grado di sfinimento e prostrazione incredibile no?
> 
> Senti spesso dire che certi bambini non dormono mai...


I miei non hanno dirmito fino ai 3 anni tutti e due..


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> mah! ma a me del pigiamone felpato frega un'emerita minchia (scusate se parlo un po' forbito ma ho studiato ad oxford e la classe si vede). glielo tolgo e via, verso nuove avventure!!!!:mrgreen:



mi è piaciuta questa


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Speravo fosse chiaro che i miei figli sono la ma vita .. Quello che intendevo é che non ho mai trascurato mio marito nemmeno quando i bimbi erano piccoli. Piuttosto rinunciavo a tutto il poco tempo vhe avevo per me per dedicarmi a loto ma ho sempre ritagliato tempo per noi e lui questo me l'ha sempre riconosciuto. Ripeto la famiglia é importante ma troppospesso noi donne dimentichiamo l'essere compagne e ci trasformiamo solo in madri
> probabilmente non sono stata chiara, probabilmente.....


ma qui infatti non si sta parlando di trascurare il marito...
è chiaro che una donna ha meno tempo per se stessa...e anche se assumesse 10 baby sitter(se se le puo permettere è chiaro...io no)i figli restano cmq i tuoi e i pensieri cmq vanno a loro specie quando stanno male hanno problemi a scuola ecc ecc e piu crescono e piu...assorbono i tuoi pensieri...quindi ne consegue che se prima andavi dal parrucchiere 1 volta a settimana o se prima eri fresca e brillante adesso beh....è normale sentirsi stanche ..non si trascura il marito ma trascuriamo noi stesse...
io a lui non ho mai detto di no...anche quando ero davvero stanca...cucinavo badavo alla casa e non ho mai chiesto il suo aiuto...l'unica cosa..quando stava male..perchè mia figlia purtroppo ha dei problemini non gravi ma vanno tenuti sotto controllo....io mi facevo assorbire da lei...e aggiungo meno male che sono così...apprensiva(come mi definisce lui)perchè se non lo fossi stata..se a due mesi per una "febbre alta"non l'avessi portata in ospedale...sarebbe morta...perchè la febbre nascondeva qualcosa di piu di una semplice influenza...ed io da mamma me lo sentivo....mentre lui minimizzava...poi però....
ecco perchè quando lei sta poco bene il mondo attorno a me non gira più....perchè i miei occhi avevano visto lei andare quasiu via....e per questo..perc le mie fondate preoccupazioni merito di essere guardata diversamente....?
perchè è questo quello di cui si è sempre lamentato...che mi preoccupavo troppo...e certo lui mica c'era...vabeh...ho detto pure troppo non mi voglio rovinare la gionata...


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quante donne non ci pensano proprio a lasciare i loro figli per ritagliare una serara per la coppia nonostante i mariti ne sentano esigenza. Ma solo io conosco donne che fatto un figlio si dedicano totalmente a lui relegando il marito s una figura marginale? Ovvio che entrambi devono adoperarsi ad accudire i figli così da avere modo di avere più tempo ma non sempre questo basta e in moltissimi casi la colpa e di noi donne
> 
> Altrimenti come ti spieghi tutti questi uomini che si lamentano? Io non credo siano tutti egoisti e infantili..


certo purtroppo si invertono sempre le parti....


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però...bisogna anche vedere...ehm...le varie personalità dei bambini no?
> Ci sono neonati scialli...
> E neonati in grado di portare ad n grado di sfinimento e prostrazione incredibile no?
> 
> Senti spesso dire che certi bambini non dormono mai...


la mia si svegliava 3 o 4 volte...poi alle 5:30 sveglia definitiva.....in piedi...era attaccata al seno tutto il giorno....non ne aveva mai abbastanza e rifiutava il ciuccio....(una volta provai con lo zucchero..niente)....non potevo lasciarla a nessuno...(mica potevo staccarmi le tette)...ho provato con il tiralatte...dal biberon non le piaceva..ho insistito..ma nulla...spesso mi addormentavo con lei attaccata al seno..mi mettevo su un fianco e non ti dico la schiena come faceva male....a 2 mesi era gia 5 kg....voleva stare sempre in braccio...appena la poggiavo sulla sdraietta...zac pianti diperati...le ho provate davvero tutte penbsate che ho comprato un dondolino che a parte dondolar da solo aveva sonaglini lucette e suonava pure....niente...
fino a 9 mesi si svegliava ancora 2 o 3 volte...mia madre mi aiutava..la teneva ma lei stava poco...
che dovevo fare???buttarla dal balcone...????ci sono bambini e bambini...
figurati se la sera ero fresca come le rose


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Già....e poi quando i figli saranno grandi e se ne andranno....saranno disperate senza il bimbo da accudire e un marito che non se le filerà più.


non ho mai capito cosa s'intenda per "i figli se ne andranno".i figli non se ne vanno mai...non è che una volta che sono autonomi si smetta di frequentarli, aiutarli, sostenerli, etc
dovrebbero avere la priorità per entrambi i genitori; che alla madre i primi tempi venga più naturale è ben ovvio, visto che allatta (quando il latte c'è) ...poi il legame fisico al cordone è tosto da dimenticare .
eppure a me questo sembra tutt'altro che un problema ,per un uomo maturo ,che queste cose arriva a capirle


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho mai capito cosa s'intenda per "i figli se ne andranno".i figli non se ne vanno mai...non è che una volta che sono autonomi si smetta di frequentarli, aiutarli, sostenerli, etc
> dovrebbero avere la priorità per entrambi i genitori; che alla madre i primi tempi venga più naturale è ben ovvio, visto che allatta (quando il latte c'è) ...poi il legame fisico al cordone è tosto da dimenticare .
> *eppure a me questo sembra tutt'altro che un problema ,per un uomo maturo ,che queste cose arriva a capirle*


*
*
non aggiungo altro....

anzi una cosa la vorrei dire...
I *PROBLEMI SONO ALTRI NELLA VITA.....
*


----------



## Indeciso (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sono d'accordo! Lavoro con colleghe che non lascerebbero i figli nemmeno al marito per ritagliarsi uno spazio per loro...figuriamoci con i nonni o con chiunque altro!spesso la "responsabilità" di alcune situazioni è proprio delle mamme.....


straquotissimo :up:


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sono d'accordo!
> Lavoro con colleghe che non lascerebbero i figli nemmeno al marito per ritagliarsi uno spazio per loro...figuriamoci con i nonni o con chiunque altro!
> spesso la "responsabilità" di alcune situazioni è proprio delle mamme.....


ma quale responsabilità, de che?
ma dipende , dai bambini, dai nonni, dalla salute di tutti e due...per carità, ci sono le donne esagerate (che son quelle che fanno del male anche ai figli)
ma che stiamo qui a fare il processo alle madri quando c'è tutto un plotone di padri egoisti è paradossale


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quale responsabilità, de che?
> ma dipende , dai bambini, dai nonni, dalla salute di tutti e due...per carità, *ci sono le donne esagerate *(che son quelle che fanno del male anche ai figli)
> ma che stiamo qui a fare il processo alle madri quando c'è tutto un plotone di padri egoisti è paradossale


di quelle parliamo!

mi è capitato di parlare con colleghi che si lamentavano di non riuscire nemmeno ad andare al cinema con la moglie perchè questa si rifiutava di lasciare il bimbo/a..... ora a me sta cosa non sembra mica tanto normale!


----------



## Indeciso (10 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]non aggiungo altro....anzi una cosa la vorrei dire...I *PROBLEMI SONO ALTRI NELLA VITA.....*


Infatti i problemi, quando ci sono, sono di altra natura ma per molti uomini ogni scusa é buona.....ma una domanda:ma le donne non ci arrivano a capirlo che é tutta una messa in scena?


----------



## Indeciso (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> di quelle parliamo!mi è capitato di parlare con colleghi che si lamentavano di non riuscire nemmeno ad andare al cinema con la moglie perchè questa si rifiutava di lasciare il bimbo/a..... ora a me sta cosa non sembra mica tanto normale!


Confermo...."cosa dici, lasciamo i bambini a dormire dai miei questa sera?""macché sei pazzo?":incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> di quelle parliamo!
> 
> mi è capitato di parlare con colleghi che si lamentavano di non riuscire nemmeno ad andare al cinema con la moglie perchè questa si rifiutava di lasciare il bimbo/a..... ora a me sta cosa non sembra mica tanto normale!


secondo me ci sono uomini che strumentalizzano questo momento ed egoisticamente rivendicano attenzioni mancate.
ma c'è un momento nella vita dove il cucciolo ha bisogno di attenzioni e anche se monopolizza per un po' lo spazio della famiglia è fisiologico...se tu , padre batti i piedini perché ti senti trascurato sei un immaturo..non ancora pronto ad essere genitore


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me ci sono uomini che strumentalizzano questo momento ed egoisticamente rivendicano attenzioni mancate.
> ma c'è un momento nella vita dove il cucciolo ha bisogno di attenzioni e anche se monopolizza per un po' lo spazio della famiglia è fisiologico...se tu , padre batti i piedini perché ti senti trascurato sei un immaturo..non ancora pronto ad essere genitore


secondo me, spesso, ci sono eccessi da entrambe le parti....


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Confermo...."cosa dici, *lasciamo i bambini a dormire dai miei questa sera*?""macché sei pazzo?":incazzato:


oddio...magari a dormire no....ma qualche ora per una serata a due si.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2012)

non so...ma la coppia che decide di avere figli si arricchisce, non s'impoverisce certo...anche se per un po' avrà meno tempo ...quello ritagliato sarà più intimo e completo.
ma parlo sempre di due persone che si amano profondamente


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so...ma la coppia che decide di avere figli si arricchisce, non s'impoverisce certo...anche se per un po' avrà meno tempo ...quello ritagliato sarà più intimo e completo.
> *ma parlo sempre di due persone che si amano profondamente*


infatti, il neretto secondo me è la chiave di tutto!
in caso contrario, un figlio una coppia può distruggerla.


----------



## Indeciso (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio...magari a dormire no....ma qualche ora per una serata a due si.... :mrgreen:


E' la prima cosa che mi é venuta in mente..... E pensare che i nonni non vedono l'ora di coccolarseli un po'.....


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> E'* la prima cosa che mi é venuta in mente*..... E pensare che i nonni non vedono l'ora di coccolarseli un po'.....


vabbè...te perdono va'.... solo stavolta però


----------



## Indeciso (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè...te perdono va'.... solo stavolta però


Merci  é una minaccia?


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Merci  é una minaccia?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
no assolutamente! :mrgreen:


----------



## Indeciso (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:no assolutamente! :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti, il neretto secondo me è la chiave di tutto!
> in caso contrario, un figlio una coppia può distruggerla.



e allora dunque....torniamo al mio discorso...
non inventiamo scuse del cavolo....su donna-moglie-madre-ecceccecc
purtroppo non si hanno le palle per ammetterlo e ci si cela dietro queste scuse...
e non accusiamo le povere mamme per favore...che spesso devono fare tutto da sole e che non hanno nessuno che le aiuti...
ci sono quelle esagerate per carità....ma non tutte sono così...e poi...scusate sento parlare di tempo da dedicare ai mariti..giusto giustissimo
..ma mi sa che si sono invertiti un po i ruoli...perchè chi è che partorisce con dolore???chi si deve risprendere e perdere peso ecc ecc...quindi dovrebbe essere un pochino l'uomo a prendersi cura e coccolare la mogliettina che ha faticato 9 mesi..perchè parliamoci chiaro non per tutti la gestazione è idilliaca...chi si è spaccata in due dopo ore di travaglio..non siamo fatte di ferro...e invece dobbiamo avere quasi paura di non trascurare perchè ci potrebbe vedere con occhi diversi...dobbiamo avere paura di farci trovare con il mollettone in testa...??
no no...se ci si ama ci si ama e basta.....conosco donne che si trascurano..o meglio non si agghindano,non ci tengono per carattere prorpio...non per i figli...si lavano si vestono ma non perdono tanto tempo davanti allo specchio...eppure i loro mariti sono innamorati cmq...non vacillano come altri...e poi parliamoci chiaro...anche i mariti diventano pantofolai e pansuti....li sostituiamo???


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


>


e poi io sono una pacifista :mrgreen:


----------



## Indeciso (10 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e allora dunque....torniamo al mio discorso...non inventiamo scuse del cavolo....su donna-moglie-madre-eccecceccpurtroppo non si hanno le palle per ammetterlo e ci si cela dietro queste scuse...e non accusiamo le povere mamme per favore...che spesso devono fare tutto da sole e che non hanno nessuno che le aiuti...ci sono quelle esagerate per carità....ma non tutte sono così...e poi...scusate sento parlare di tempo da dedicare ai mariti..giusto giustissimo..ma mi sa che si sono invertiti un po i ruoli...perchè chi è che partorisce con dolore???chi si deve risprendere e perdere peso ecc ecc...quindi dovrebbe essere un pochino l'uomo a prendersi cura e coccolare la mogliettina che ha faticato 9 mesi..perchè parliamoci chiaro non per tutti la gestazione è idilliaca...chi si è spaccata in due dopo ore di travaglio..non siamo fatte di ferro...e invece dobbiamo avere quasi paura di non trascurare perchè ci potrebbe vedere con occhi diversi...dobbiamo avere paura di farci trovare con il mollettone in testa...??no no...se ci si ama ci si ama e basta.....conosco donne che si trascurano..o meglio non si agghindano,non ci tengono per carattere prorpio...non per i figli...si lavano si vestono ma non perdono tanto tempo davanti allo specchio...eppure i loro mariti sono innamorati cmq...non vacillano come altri...e poi parliamoci chiaro...anche i mariti diventano pantofolai e pansuti....li sostituiamo???


dal tuo tono e da quello che scrivi si capisce quello che hai passato e quanto hai sofferto ma non si puo' fare di tutta l'erba un fascio


----------



## Indeciso (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e poi io sono una pacifista :mrgreen:


Ottima cosa :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> dal tuo tono e da quello che scrivi si capisce quello che hai passato e quanto hai sofferto ma non si puo' fare di tutta l'erba un fascio



hai ragione...si incappa facilmente nell'errore e ci si fa prendere la mano anzi le dita sulla tastiera


----------



## Fabry (10 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho mai capito cosa s'intenda per "i figli se ne andranno".i figli non se ne vanno mai...non è che una volta che sono autonomi si smetta di frequentarli, aiutarli, sostenerli, etc
> dovrebbero avere la priorità per entrambi i genitori; che alla madre i primi tempi venga più naturale è ben ovvio, visto che allatta (quando il latte c'è) ...poi il legame fisico al cordone è tosto da dimenticare .
> eppure a me questo sembra tutt'altro che un problema ,per un uomo maturo ,che queste cose arriva a capirle


Minè, forse è colpa mia non mi sono spiegato, ma non hai capito cosa intendevo. Si parlava di madri che sono chioccie anche dopo i primissimi anni dei loro figli e relegano i mariti a semplici comparse, io ne ho conosciuta una in particolare, madre di un mio amico e ti posso assicurare che era veramente ossessionante...quel figlio (unico) era il suo interesse supremo e di anni ne aveva 18 non 3...
stendo un velo su alcuni fatti accaduti con me testimone.
Per quanto riguarda i figli che se ne vanno, semplicemente intendevo dire che uscendo di casa andranno a fare la loro vita (come io trovo giusto) e noi genitori pur seguendoli, non li abbiamo più fisicamente con noi, insomma si ritorna quasi una coppia come prima di averli sti benedetti figli.

Non sò come stai messa tu, ma mia figlia a novembre è andata a convivere col suo ragazzo e complice il lavoro che fà (tutte le feste comandate lavora ed è di turno sia mattina che sera)  in questi 5 mesi ci siamo visti 5 o 6 volte in tutto, naturalmente ci sentiamo spessissimo per telefono.

Eh si quando escono di casa, le cose cambiano...


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2012)

premesso che avevo inserito le eccezioni di cui parli (e per me tali sono) ,
ti dico subito che sono messa come te.mia figlia convive da poco con il suo ragazzo ; per fortuna la vedo spesso e per lavoro e per scelta e voglia sua di stare  anche un po' con me e suo padre.
ceniamo spesso con loro perché abbiamo uno splendido rapporto anche con il ragazzo ...come del resto con tutti gli amici essendo una coppia un po' particolare .mio marito ha la capacità di affascinare uomini e donne e i ragazzi lo venerano neanche fosse un guru.
le cose cambiano, certo...non è una bambina che ha costante bisogno di me; però giornalmente può succedere che mi telefoni anche per raccontarmi una sciocchezza che l'ha fatta ridere.non l'ho "persa"
cosa viene alle labbra quando succede una cosa scioccante, bella, brutta ...oh* mamma!

*ci sarà un perché


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> premesso che avevo inserito le eccezioni di cui parli (e per me tali sono) ,
> ti dico subito che sono messa come te.mia figlia convive da poco con il suo ragazzo ; per fortuna la vedo spesso e per lavoro e per scelta e voglia sua di stare anche un po' con me e suo padre.
> ceniamo spesso con loro perché abbiamo uno splendido rapporto anche con il ragazzo ...come del resto con tutti gli amici essendo una coppia un po' particolare .mio marito ha la capacità di affascinare uomini e donne e i ragazzi lo venerano neanche fosse un guru.
> le cose cambiano, certo...non è una bambina che ha costante bisogno di me; però giornalmente può succedere che mi telefoni anche per raccontarmi una sciocchezza che l'ha fatta ridere.non l'ho "persa"
> ...


Spero di non essere O.T.
Sono sposata da 17 anni e abito a pochi metri da mia mamma. La vedo una volta la settimana e la sento in media 1/2 volte al giorno. Come tua figlia, se mi viene in mente una cazzata, se i miei figli combinano uina marachella mi viene spontaneo raccontarglielo.
Mia madre è l'opposto di me in tutto, è l'unica che ha capito che qualcosa mi è successo, non sa cosa o comunque si autoconvince di sbagliarsi ma le basta uno sguardo per capirmi.
Quando ho avuto un problema mi sono sempre rivolta a lei, anche se sapevo che non avrebbe condiviso certe scelte e certe decisioni ma sapevo di poter contare su di lei.
 So di non essere la figlia ideale, quella che ha sognato, ma il legame che ci unisce va oltre anche questo.
 Io non credo che i figli se ne vadano mai in questo senso.


----------



## Minerva (11 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero di non essere O.T.
> Sono sposata da 17 anni e abito a pochi metri da mia mamma. La vedo una volta la settimana e la sento in media 1/2 volte al giorno. Come tua figlia, se mi viene in mente una cazzata, se i miei figli combinano uina marachella mi viene spontaneo raccontarglielo.
> Mia madre è l'opposto di me in tutto, è l'unica che ha capito che qualcosa mi è successo, non sa cosa o comunque si autoconvince di sbagliarsi ma le basta uno sguardo per capirmi.
> Quando ho avuto un problema mi sono sempre rivolta a lei, anche se sapevo che non avrebbe condiviso certe scelte e certe decisioni ma sapevo di poter contare su di lei.
> ...


a pensarci...sai che è il contrario?
il figlio adulto è ancora più consapevole del legame e dell'amore che unisce...e quando scopri che l'affinità è completa perché stimi la persona a prescindere dall'affetto è una cosa bellissima

devo averlo già detto (ehm, sicuramente :singleeye le parole che ha scritto come dedica sul libro della laurea avrebbero potuto farmi volare dalla felicità perché in pratica diceva che sperava , per i suoi figli ,di essere una madre come quella che aveva avuto lei.come già detto allora...posso pure morire, ho già avuto tutto dalla vita.
se poi penso a come ero partita , e alla vanità ed egoismo dei miei ventanni ...chi lo avrebbe mai detto


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero di non essere O.T.
> Sono sposata da 17 anni e abito a pochi metri da mia mamma. La vedo una volta la settimana e la sento in media 1/2 volte al giorno. Come tua figlia, se mi viene in mente una cazzata, se i miei figli combinano uina marachella mi viene spontaneo raccontarglielo.
> Mia madre è l'opposto di me in tutto, è l'unica che ha capito che qualcosa mi è successo, non sa cosa o comunque si autoconvince di sbagliarsi ma le basta uno sguardo per capirmi.
> Quando ho avuto un problema mi sono sempre rivolta a lei, anche se sapevo che non avrebbe condiviso certe scelte e certe decisioni ma sapevo di poter contare su di lei.
> ...


io invece non racconto mai niente, perchè ho notato che altrimenti i miei genitori si agitano e me lo fanno pesare, almeno così mi sembra
quando ho detto dopo circa 2 mesi che non convivevo più con il mio ex, non mi hanno chiesto niente di niente, ne' come mai ne' come va
la nostra è una famiglia unita su cose non dette, finchè va, va...


----------



## Fabry (11 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> premesso che avevo inserito le eccezioni di cui parli (e per me tali sono) ,
> ti dico subito che sono messa come te.mia figlia convive da poco con il suo ragazzo ; per fortuna la vedo spesso e per lavoro e per scelta e voglia sua di stare  anche un po' con me e suo padre.
> ceniamo spesso con loro perché abbiamo uno splendido rapporto anche con il ragazzo ...come del resto con tutti gli amici essendo una coppia un po' particolare .mio marito ha la capacità di affascinare uomini e donne e i ragazzi lo venerano neanche fosse un guru.
> le cose cambiano, certo...non è una bambina che ha costante bisogno di me; però giornalmente può succedere che mi telefoni anche per raccontarmi una sciocchezza che l'ha fatta ridere.non l'ho "persa"
> ...



Hai ragione...ora che mi ci fai pensare ricordo che un paio di vollte si è sbagliata e mi ha chiamato mamma


----------



## Diletta (13 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e allora dunque....torniamo al mio discorso...
> non inventiamo scuse del cavolo....su donna-moglie-madre-ecceccecc
> purtroppo non si hanno le palle per ammetterlo e ci si cela dietro queste scuse...
> e non accusiamo le povere mamme per favore...che spesso devono fare tutto da sole e che non hanno nessuno che le aiuti...
> ...



Stai attenta a non incappare nell'errore di valutazione che si può fare guardando una certa situazione dall'esterno.
Quello che vedi è ciò che appare, ma non è affatto detto che sia reale.

Sul fatto che quei mariti amino le proprie mogli trascuratelle non posso dubitare, ma che tanti non siano repressi e che non si sentano imprigionati dentro quella situazione ne dubito, eccome...
E che tanti se ne liberino evadendo nel modo che sappiamo noi è ancora più scontato. 
Non credere a tutto ciò che luccica: non sempre è oro (neanche quello degli altri!!).
Anzi...quasi mai!


----------



## sienne (1 Maggio 2012)

Ciao annuccia,

mi ci ritrovo in tanti tuoi passaggi … 
anche io ho una figlia che ne fa per quattro … 
difficile spiegare cosa significa non dormire più di due ore di seguito per anni … 
oltra a mia madre, ho subito per anni tanti di quelle critiche, giudizi da parenti e conoscenti … e il mio compagno si lasciava influenzare da loro … meglio non ricordare … una solitudine terribile … 

sono una persona forte … ma mia figlia mi ha messo in ginocchio … e il mio compagno mi ha tradito perché non ero più così pimpante come una volta … ma mai che lui si sia alzato la notte … o abbia preso la bimba in braccio quando piangeva e urlava per il pizzicore che le procurava la neurodermiti … giocava si tanto con lei, ma solo quando la bimba aveva quei momenti di pace … che vada a quel paese … 

in tutto quello stress, avrei dovuto pure trovare dello spazio per lui? … Ma scusate, il ruolo di un marito è anche riconoscere e condividere situazioni difficili … e non solo perché lavora gli si è tutto dovuto … fare la madre ed essere casalinga e studiare non è di meno, cavolo!!!

tutte balle!!! Per scaricare le proprie responsabilità … 

conosco uomini che sono diversi … si alzano pure loro la notte, riconoscono le difficoltà che ci possono essere, condividono i lavori … 

annuccia … mi hai fatto ricordare … cose che avevo rimosso per poter andare avanti …


sienne


----------

